# fouteur



## efip

Bonjour! Je vous serais obligee si vous me disiez qui sont les mots anglais pour les mots francais " fouter" ( c' est um mot de l' argot et dans le text on lit " je suis fouter, je decharge sur ta femme "). Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Arzhela

efip said:


> Bonjour! Je vous serais obligee si vous me disiez qui sont les mots anglais pour les mots francais " fouter" ( c' est um mot de l' argot et dans le text on lit " je suis fouter, je decharge sur ta femme "). Merci beaucoup.


Bonjour,
A mon avis, il s'agit de "foutu" (du verbe "foutre") et "je suis foutu" signifie "I'm lost ; I'm dumped ;I'm rooted ; etc....) Mais je ne comprends pas le reste de la phrase : "Je décharge sur ta femme" ne signifie rien en français....


----------



## doodlebugger

_Foutre_ also means _sperm_ in old French.
_Je décharge sur ta femme_ would then mean something, albeit quite gross.


----------



## Arzhela

doodlebugger said:


> _Foutre_ also means _sperm_ in old French.
> _Je décharge sur ta femme_ would then mean something, albeit quite gross.


Oui si on change l'ordre des mots éventuellement mais la phras entière telle qu'elle  est écrite...??!


----------



## doodlebugger

It is true that having correct spelling and a bit of context would help!


----------



## Arzhela

doodlebugger said:


> It is true that having correct spelling and a bit of context would help!


Exact ! Elfi, we need some context to answer you !


----------



## tualdo

Je pense qu il faut rester basique. Il s agit du sperme et de l ejaculation soit il frappe sa femme et il se defoule a coup de pied.
Je pencherais pour la premiere explication.
C est de l'argot "de banlieue", assez dur a comprendre pour les non inities comme l etait l argot d Audiard et d antan.


----------



## efip

Merci a tous pour votre aide! Il s' agit d' un texte assez dur qui parle du sex etc... Je crois, que logiquement le mot fouter est lie au foutre, sperme en argot. Decharger est utilise comme les mots anglais "cum", " ejaculate". Je peux imaginer que fouter est utilise pour exprimer le mot anglais " fucker". Mais je ne peut pas etre sure avec l' imagination... Je travaille sur ce texte est je cherche... Si vous trouviez quelque chose vous m' aideriez beaucoup...


----------



## The Ho

Dans tous les cas, "fouter" est incorrect.


----------



## Franglais1969

Isn't *foutre *used in less than pleasant sayings like:

Je m'en fous - I don't give a damn
Va te faire foutre - Get stuffed (that sort of thing)

etc.


----------



## efip

Dear, The Ho, ce mot il y a dans un poem de J. Peret, l' ecrivain surrealiste francais, dans un livre ecrit presque entier en argot...


----------



## efip

Peut etre cet information aidera


----------



## The Ho

Je ne connais pas de J. Peret. Il s'agit peut-être de Benjamin Péret, mais je ne pense malgré tout pas qu'il ait employé "fouter" (ou alors, je demande à voir  ).


----------



## efip

Oui, faute par vitesse... Benjamin Peret... C' est du livre "1929", Aragon, Peret. On lit " Je suis fouter, voila ma gloire. Je decharge sur ton chien." Le mot chien signifie " pine" en argot. Mais j' ai choisi le remplace par le mot "femme" pour le forum parce que je eu peur que c' est un peu dur et qu' il y a presque aucune difference a la traduction...


----------



## doodlebugger

Franglais1969 said:


> Isn't *foutre *used in less than pleasant sayings like:
> 
> Je m'en fous - I don't give a damn
> Va te faire foutre - Get stuffed (that sort of thing)
> 
> etc.


 
_Foutre_, the noun, means _sperm_.
_Foutre_, the verb, originally meant _to f*ck_, but has become the slang equivalent of _to do (faire: qu'est-ce que je fous ici? j'en n'ai rien à foutre), to put (mettre: fous-le ici)_ and many other niceties.


----------



## Franglais1969

Thanks, doodle.

Does that mean that my phrases were incorrect then?


----------



## doodlebugger

No Franglais they were correct.
They are part of the _other niceties  _
Here is a comprehensive Wiktionnaire link:
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/foutre
Apparently _foutre_ comes from the latin equivalent of _fuck_.
I did not know that; perhaps the two words share the same etymology!


----------



## Cath.S.

_J'ai trouvé :_

_    Je suis fou*teur* voilà ma gloire / Mon espérance est dans ma main / Je suis le plus grand fouteur de l’Histoire / Je décharge sur ton chien. ..._

_I'm a fucker, here is my claim to fame._

chien does not mean what you said, Efip, it literally means dog. Later on we read:
_baise les chiens, les poux et les sauriens,_
_fuck dogs, lice and saurians._
_    _


----------



## Franglais1969

Okay, doodle, sorry for any confusion.

Merci encore de ton aide.


----------



## solinvictus

efip said:


> Oui, faute par vitesse... Benjamin Peret... C' est du livre "1929", Aragon, Peret. On lit " Je suis fouter, voila ma gloire. Je decharge sur ton chien." Le mot chien signifie " pine" en argot. Mais j' ai choisi le remplace par le mot "femme" pour le forum parce que je eu peur que c' est un peu dur et qu' il y a presque aucune difference a la traduction...


 
Décharger sur la femme au lieu du chien, quelle délicatesse! 
_fucker,_ à la limite, ce serait _fouteur_
À mon avis il y a une faute de frappe quelque part.
On peut pas avoir la pastorale en entier? ça aiderait.


----------



## solinvictus

OK, merci Egueule. C'est ça la vraie érudition, la grande!


----------



## Cath.S.

solinvictus said:


> OK, merci Egueule. C'est ça la vraie érudition, la grande!


Pas du tout, c'est le résultat d'une simple recherche sur Internet.
Mais je promets de l'apprendre par cœur.


----------



## Qcumber

The radical is *foutr-* "jizm, sperm [common slang]".
Now how come it was turned into * _foute_? First time I see * fouteur. Shouldn't it be *foutreur*? Very odd. 
The other radical is *fout-* "couldn't care less". How can they be confused even if they have the same origin? Very odd indeed. Deserves a dissertation.


----------



## doodlebugger

We say _fouteur de merde_ in slang.
But in the sense of ejaculation, you are right that _foutreur_ would make more sense.
Don't know if it exists or ever existed though.

_Edit: I stand corrected, a simple google search of foutreur turns plenty of porn sites!_


----------



## Cath.S.

Qcumber said:


> The radical is *foutre* "jizm, sperm [common slang]".
> Now how come it was turned into * _foute_? First time I see * fouteur. Shouldn't it be *foutreur*? Very odd. I suspect either a spelling mistake or people who can't articulate /r/s.


No, Qcumber, it is definitely not a mistake, although I can't explain how it became _fouteur._
Je parle souvent moi-même de_ fouteurs de rien_.


----------



## Qcumber

doodlebugger said:


> We say _fouteur de merde_ in slang.


 
Yes, Doodlebugger and Egueule, I do remember this expression now!
Faut pas l'inviter; c'est un vrai fouteur de merde.
My free translation:
Don't you invite him; he's a certified shit-ball.


----------



## efip

*thanks a lot, dear, Qcumber* ! It' s a quite difficult case for me because i have to translate in greek a text containing parts of "1929" which by the way i haven' t managed yet to buy, because the only way to get it is Amazon... I ' am waiting for this...


----------



## efip

*thanks a lot! *


----------



## efip

thanks! where dis you find the poem? I have commanded the french, the original " 1929" from Amazon, but if there is an english translation of the book it would be very very useful to me- i am greek and i am going to translate in greek-. Could you please send me the name of the publishing house? 
By the way, i am very happy for having discovered this forum and talk with you all!


----------



## Agnès E.

efip said:


> Could you please send me the name of the publishing house?


I'm afraid this cannot be made in the open forums, efip... only by the means of a private communication. (No advertising of any kind on WR forums!  )

Thank you for your attention,
Agnès
Moderator


----------



## efip

Agnès E. said:


> I'm afraid this cannot be made in the open forums, efip... only by the means of a private communication. (No advertising of any kind on WR forums!  )
> 
> Thank you for your attention,
> Agnès
> Moderator


 
I am sorry, i didn' t have it in mind. Because i am new in the forum, could you please tell me how i could i have a private communication - by mail- with *egueule*? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Cath.S.

efip said:


> thanks! where dis you find the poem? I have commanded the french, the original " 1929" from Amazon, but if there is an english translation of the book it would be very very useful to me- i am greek and i am going to translate in greek-. Could you please send me the name of the publishing house?
> By the way, i am very happy for having discovered this forum and talk with you all!


Hi Efip, 
There is no English translation that I'm aware of. I found the French version on an Italian site,


----------



## Qcumber

efip said:


> *thanks a lot, dear, Qcumber* ! It' s a quite difficult case for me because i have to translate in greek a text containing parts of "1929" which by the way i haven' t managed yet to buy, because the only way to get it is Amazon... I ' am waiting for this...


You are welcome, Efip.


----------

